# Ibanez vs schecter



## fickfack09 (Feb 3, 2012)

I dont know if Ibanez vs Schecter is a great title for this but my question to everyone is..

ive played ibanez for awhile now and like the necks but i really have been diggin my friends damien elite 7 here recently...ive wanted a loomis for awhile so on a whim i ordered one and now im wondering if im a jackass for making this for making decision without playing one first... (couldnt find one anywhere)

okay now the real question haha..do you think i wont like the loomis neck compared to either A. an ibanez wizard prestige neck or B. Schecter Damien Elite 7 neck...thoughts?


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Feb 3, 2012)

if you dound teh neck of the damien elite 7 ok u shoudl find the neck of the loomis better. i dont own one btw.


----------



## USMarine75 (Feb 3, 2012)

As someone who owns both Ibanez JEMs and a Loomis...

I LOVE my Loomis. I paid $800 new back when it first came out and I have the action set as low as possible and it plays like a dream. No buzz... it practically plays itself. The stock parts are quality... OFR, EMG pickups, etc... and no problems staying in tune. The vampire satin finish looks great... I prefer maple to rosewood, so I love the fretboard. Plugged in, it sounds phenomenal IMO. It sounds way better than my RG2228 does and might be the best stock sound of any of my guitars. The guitar has a very dark smooth tone to it that I love, but still wails in the upper register. Some people complain about a "baseball bat" neck, but it's all what you're used to. If I go from playing my JEM to that then yeah it feels thick... but, if I play the Loomis for awhile and go back to the JEM then the JEM feels like a toy. But IMO the neck is very shredable no complaints here.

My understanding is the Elite are lower level Schecters so I don't know how they compare. But I would go ATX C7, ATX Solo, or Loomis:

















I would definitely buy again... and I'm thinking about grabbing one of the new Blackjack SLS C-1 FR-S guitars with the Sustainiac pickup... anywho, hope this helps...


----------



## CloudAC (Feb 3, 2012)

Well, there will be a notable difference between the Ibanez' neck and the Loomis. But seriously, who ever tells you that the Loomis' neck is a 'baseball neck' has no idea what they are talking about. I owned it, its not THAT big at all, and can easily transition between my Ibanez 7 to the Loomis with minimal problems. It took me like 3 minutes tops for my hands to get used to the difference in size, and I have fairly average sized hands. 

Maybe thats just what im used to, I don't know. It used to be worse, but as with everything else, it just takes getting used to with a little perseverance.  I think a lot of people just pick up a Schecter and go 'whoa this is huge' and hardly put any effort into bonding with the neck and getting used to it. People fear change 

A quick YouTube search can show you that shredding with the Loomis is easily possible, and unless you have tiny hands, I don't see why the neck would get in your way  And that can't be the case because you already said you liked the Elite 7, and as far as my knowledge goes, the Loomis' neck is thinner. 

The place you bought it from, does it have a return policy? Spend a week with it, and if its not up to your standards then just return it and find something else. Better yet, find a huge guitar shop that stock 7's and have a field day


----------



## NickDowe (Feb 3, 2012)

i played Ibanez 7s for 5 years and hated Schecters until i played the Loomis and while looking to purchase one i picked up the damien Elite and the neck was exactly the same and i have been playing the Damien elite ever since. the Schecters with the thick necks are the Damien, the Omen, and the Hellraiser. the damien elite is tits! I wouldnt call it low end really the hardware on it is pretty good.. active emg pups and descent bridge and tuners. you could upgrade it for a few hundred and still be under the price of a Loomis.


<------i am playing one in this pic


----------



## Black_Sheep (Feb 3, 2012)

The Loomis sig is a very good guitar. But unfortunately Schecters are a hit or miss from what i've tried. I've played a Loomis that had a great neck, and another exactly the same but the neck felt like holding a hockey stick or something. So, personally i wouldn't ORDER one. But that's just me, of course, let's hope yours is as good as it gets.


----------



## fickfack09 (Feb 3, 2012)

Sorry i must have put this in the wrong section at first because it was moved :O 

Thanks for all the replies guys! 

i was mostly concerned with this because i had a c-7 for a very short period of time and the neck was HUGE compared to the damien elite so i got rid of it really quick. i have tried to find a loomis to demo for 3 years now and have had no luck so when my local shop offered to order me one in i took that chance and now i await patiently (and nervous) till it comes.

i sure do hope this neck isnt like "a hockey stick"  my friend is selling his elite 7 for $400 so il prob pick that up to have as a back up.


----------



## p0t_h3ad529 (Feb 3, 2012)

I got my damien elite 6 about two weeks ago. I don't like Ibanez personally but this is the most solid sounding guitar I've ever played for the money a schecter is a great buy.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 3, 2012)

Not this thread again 

Honestly there is no better. It's all taste. It's like who's better Gibson or Fender? ( LP vs strat). That's all taste my friend. One is not really better than the other.


----------



## fickfack09 (Feb 3, 2012)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> Not this thread again
> 
> Honestly there is no better. It's all taste. It's like who's better Gibson or Fender? ( LP vs strat). That's all taste my friend. One is not really better than the other.


 
I wasnt asking which was better i just wanted to know if people had experience with both and how they could compare it because i was concerned about the neck being huge.

Thanks for the reply though man!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 3, 2012)

fickfack09 said:


> I wasnt asking which was better i just wanted to know if people had experience with both and how they could compare it because i was concerned about the neck being huge.
> 
> Thanks for the reply though man!



Oh, well once again all taste brotha. Try one and see, I don't find them big at all honestly.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Feb 3, 2012)

I play ibanez and schecter 7 strings, they both have their pros and cons but their high end models(hellraiser/prestige) are very good guitars. I've always found the fretboard/frets plays a much bigger part than neck size in playability. Try both of them out and see what suits your better.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 3, 2012)

I compared ibby necks to my loomis in this review:





Hope it helps


----------



## fickfack09 (Feb 4, 2012)

cool i think i got enough info now so i can stop bothering everyone lol thanks guys


----------



## schecterhellraiserc-7 (Feb 4, 2012)

schecter hellraiser c-7 is the best guitar i've ever played, i love mine to death


----------



## BabUShka (Feb 4, 2012)

I own a Schecter Blackjack ATX C-1, and its freaking amazing.. I didnt know yo can get that heavy and organic/accoustic high gain from a guitar in tis price range. 
My Ibanez S was no match for it.. So i sold the Ibby, and now I'm waiting on a member on this forum to send me a Schecter Hellraiser C-7. Allready payed for it! If its half as good as the Blackjack, then I'd be really happy.


----------



## fickfack09 (Feb 4, 2012)

maybe the c-7 i had was old...the neck was freaking huge on that thing especially compared to a damien elite 7 neck... sold that bish not long after i traded my agile 8 for it lol.i love the elite and hope the loomis is close to that


----------



## fickfack09 (Feb 11, 2012)

dont mean to post more on this this thread but i just wanted to say i got my loomis and the neck is fucking amazing  the c-7 i had must have been old or something because the loomis neck is WAY smaller side by side (sold it to my friend so it was easy to compare)


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 11, 2012)

Yeah im not sure why people say its huge...even compared to that super thin neck in my video they are obviously not super thick


----------



## fickfack09 (Feb 11, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Yeah im not sure why people say its huge...even compared to that super thin neck in my video they are obviously not super thick



no not at all man, i mean i really really expected it to be larger than that but its just perfect for me. quick question...is there a fine line on yours that runs along the fretboard where it meets up with the neck?


----------

